# Missing Car Keys



## Sarong (Dec 21, 2015)

My keys think they r Houdini and pulled a disappearing act. Unfortunately is the only set of keys I had to the car due to car being a recent purchase. Im currently in Spokane Wa and was hoping some1 knew some1 in locksmithing that could come make set of keys preferably cheap. Ive been living out of car and keys gone 2 weeks now. They r not in car, ive had the car open'd so i could get a few things and looked just in case. My car was ransacked the other day as far as i can tell only a backpack with some snack and food items in it is missing. I am trying to take a semester in school while here but may not b able get my financial aid transferred in time. If not going school I would like to leave town either shortly after christmas or new years. Can ne1 help please?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 21, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Get-a-Car-Key-Without-the-Original-/10000000178758598/g.html

good luck.


----------



## Sarong (Dec 21, 2015)

cantcureherpes said:


> http://www.ebay.com/gds/How-to-Get-a-Car-Key-Without-the-Original-/10000000178758598/g.html
> 
> good luck.


Thx...im reading up on that now


----------



## bystander (Dec 21, 2015)

Info needed:

Make,
model,
Year?

Some vehicles IF old enough, can have a spare key made at the dealer off of the VIN.

Newer vehicles, with fancy shit... will be expensive.

Not only is it cutting a key without a copy (pulling apart a lock cylinder), but then it will need to be programmed to the vehicle so it will recognize replacement key(otherwise car wont start, like a valet key). Not cheap.

Always have a spare key.. even if its just a valet key.

Good luck!


----------



## kecleon (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah you really need to say what car and year could be a walk in the park could be a absolute nightmare..


----------



## Sarong (Dec 21, 2015)

95 pontiac grand am and yes ive already contacted dealership and asked for the key code. I only need registration or title (for the vin#), and id (proof of ownership) and am going there tomz. TYTY to all responses!!!


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 21, 2015)

Sarong said:


> 95 pontiac grand am and yes ive already contacted dealership and asked for the key code. I only need registration or title (for the vin#), and id (proof of ownership) and am going there tomz. TYTY to all responses!!!


so how much is it gonna cost ya?


----------



## Sarong (Dec 22, 2015)

Well I got keys made with no guarantee of working since off a key code. So far....door key DOES NOT work.  I am currently waiting on some1 coming and will unlock car so I can try ignition key. Since door key didnt work I really have no high hopes of ignition key working. Im not sure what I can do next since it will cost over $100 im sure if some1 comes out and makes keys. I cant afford that and its waaaay cold and ive been sick. The cost of making the keys was $35, and last of cash I have now. Just another thing adding to the holiday hum drum and blues. ::arrgh:: ::arrgh:: ::arrgh::


----------



## bystander (Dec 22, 2015)

Doors and or handles get replaced. Especially on older cars. With recycled parts. Could just be the handle. And I think older GMs had a entry key & and an ignition key. 2 keys

(you may have JUST the ignition key) 

I'm an idiot... you have both.....

Good luck!


----------



## Sarong (Dec 22, 2015)

8Ball said:


> Doors and or handles get replaced. Especially on older cars. With recycled parts. Could just be the handle. And I think older GMs had a entry key & and an ignition key. 2 keys
> 
> (you may have JUST the ignition key)
> 
> ...


No i have 2 keys....1 door and 1 ignition. still waiting on car to b opened so i can try ignition key.


----------



## Sarong (Dec 22, 2015)

Great news!! My "door man" arrived, and after workin with key a minute I was able to get it to turn over and start my car!!  Unfortunately however, i was still unable to get the door key to work. Due to Christmas I prolly wont b able to go back and c if the dealership can get it to work with vehicle there til after Christmas. Thanks again to all!!!


----------



## bystander (Dec 23, 2015)

Sarong said:


> No i have 2 keys....1 door and 1 ignition. still waiting on car to b opened so i can try ignition key.



lol thats what I said....

Glad it worked fer yea..


----------



## Sarong (Dec 30, 2015)

Sry my net been messed up but i returned to the dealership and had them "retrace" the key. The door key now works in the trunk and the passenger door only. Original keys mysteriously showed as well and i was able to have cut by them....drivers side door key still wont work....not the original or the copy and the original worked b4 they disappeared. The ignition key works both ways now also. At least 1 problem taken care of...


----------

